# Beef larynx with hyoid bone?



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

I got whole raw trachea with the larynx attached. Vendor's list said 'trachea with gullet', but nope, it's the larynx. The larynx has a u-shaped bone deep inside, the hyoid bone. 
Has anyone fed that to their GSD? Any advice, please?

It's different from feeding other bone b/c it is embedded in lots of cartilage. So she would chew the cartilage and then suddenly hit the bone which takes different chewing. 

I cannot separate the top of the trachea from the larynx with the tools that I have (kitchen shears and a meat cleaver from the China shop).

It's the first time I found whole raw trachea in the US. In Germany we fed it to the dogs often, got it from local butchers. But the larynx was always separate, and the hyoid bone had been separated out of the larynx. So first time encountering the 'whole package.'


----------



## Be&Luna (Nov 25, 2013)

I feed my shepherd larynx. They range in size between 2-4 lbs a piece. I give it to her whole and she loves them. Never had any issues so far.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you for your response! So she crunches the bone inside the cartilage?
Do you separate the larynx from the trachea? If so, what tool works?
Your advice is much appreciated


----------



## Be&Luna (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't cut or separate it, I give it to her the way I purchase it. I am unsure how my supplier gets it, or if she trims anything from it. 

I only have some frozen right now. But they look like this.
ATTACH]265594[/ATTACH]

I found to cut the tracheas the only thing that worked was my sharp kitchen shears.


----------

